# Red Snapper



## JGDean (May 13, 2007)

Husband and neighbor went fishing again. Caught 4 a piece. DH got an 8 pounder! What would you do with them?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 13, 2007)

The absolute best Red Snapper I ever ate was a whole fish(headless) filled with a wonderful seafood dressing/stuffing and baked. I do not have a the recipe but I am sure you could find one. So baked with some type dressing is an idea!

Enjoy!


----------



## Katie H (May 13, 2007)

JG, I'll have to look for it later, but I have an awesome stuffed red snapper recipe.  I made it as a special entree for one of Buck's birthday parties.  Everyone, espcially Buck, raved about it.  Even if I do say so myself, it was wonderful.

I love red snapper and if I lived near you, I'd help you get rid of some of it.


----------



## Barb L. (May 13, 2007)

Bobby Flay of the Food Network ,puts them on the grill with a dry rub, that I would love to try.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 14, 2007)

I've had Red Snapper slow hot smoked, grilled, broiled and baked (with and without stuffings) - whole and fillets. I've never had it pan fried or deep fried.


----------



## Caine (May 14, 2007)

I usually dredge mine in flour, dip it in egg, then coat it in flour seasoned with Cajun spices (either from a jar or home made), then throw it into a screaming hot cast iron frying pan for blackened red fish, I serve it up with red beans & rice, hushpuppies, and Cajun coleslaw (no mayonaise!). In fact, I believe I still have three or four red snapper fillets in my freezer, so I think maybe I will make that this week sometime, or on the week-end.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 14, 2007)

All of these suggestions are great!

If youre like me and think outside the box, try this....

Tai.  Red Snapper over Sushi Rice.  Serve with Wasabi and Soy...


----------



## fireweaver (May 14, 2007)

omg JGDean, i'm so jealous.  dad used to catch redfish (that's what we called it in south TX) when he went fishing, and i haven't had it in years.  it's a wonderfully flavored fish, just a little sweet, not "fishy" at all.  grilling would be a great idea to preserve that delicate flavor without overpowering it.  Michael, it's *heavenly* fried (light batter, don't get the thick heavy beer-battering thing going on).


----------

